# What do you think of this idea???



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm using a pair of JBL Stadium on each side (L + R), center speaker is a JBL SCtrII... I'm happy with the set up, but I don't know if is a good idea or not to get another Stadium and modify it to use as a center channel.

I do not have the space to use it vertically, so...I was thinking that probably I can move the drivers and make a horizontal speaker (similar to most center speakers); the idea is to get either a used stadium or get all the part and assamble the speaker (see picture below)...









This is the original stadium speaker 








Or is better to buy one of those DIY speaker kit parts and build a different speaker from scratch :huh:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

From what Ive learned identical LCR is the cat's meow. My rookie vote is to modify an identical speaker in pursuit of just that. I will follow this thread carefully in the interest of learning far more knowledgeable input than my own.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

This is the part list from HK website:

013-7600-05175-E Crossover Network $29.48 
10PR75AX-FW01-E 4" Midrange $31.52 
20PR10EX-LW01-E WOOFER 8" STADIUM(SA 350139-001) $44.61 
92DM19AC-DT01-E 3/4 " Tweeter $8.24 

Total in parts to build one speaker $158.00

And if I want a grill another $40.15 .... so, around $200 to have matched LCR :rubeyes:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Doing what you've proposed will work, and work a lot better than most MTM centre speakers. First suggestion would be to ensure that the 8" drivers are in as close to the MT pair as possible. Any midrange chamber will need to be duplicated as the mid and the LF drivers cannot share the same airspace. To get the same LF response as the L/R, the cabinet will need to be the same volume internally as the other pair, but the shape is fairly irrelevant so you can adjust the form factor to fit where you need to mount it. You'll also need to consider the port and where you place it in the enclosure, depending upon how and where you need to mount the completed centre speaker. If it's available as a spare, you might add that to your parts list too.

I'm guessing that as you can't simply get another Stadium and mount it centrally, that you have a display or non acoustically transparent screen which means it will be likely lower than the L/R speakers. Angle the front baffle so that when seated in the listening position the MF/HF are angled up towards the LP. The crossover will have been designed in the original speakers assuming that when seated the MF/HF driver area will be at about ear height (seated). If you then mount them for example 15° below that you will end up with a dip in the frequency response at some point which may make them sound a lot different to the L/R speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Than you for all repplies.



A9X said:


> I'm guessing that as you can't simply get another Stadium and mount it centrally, that you have a display or non acoustically transparent screen...


You're right, what I'm doing is designing my future HT room raying:, I know it will take some time to come true but I want to plan everything ahead.

My idea is to use a transparent screen... I'm happy with my current set up, but if I can use the same speaker design as LCR, I'm sure the results will be better... :T


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

salvasol said:


> My idea is to use a transparent screen... I'm happy with my current set up, but if I can use the same speaker design as LCR, I'm sure the results will be better... :T


If you're getting an AT screen, just buy another Stadium and use it the same way as the L/R.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

A9X said:


> If you're getting an AT screen, just buy another Stadium and use it the same way as the L/R.


We'll see... the idea is to use a TV and a retractable screen (Don't want to use projector to watch OTA) :innocent:

I think, I still have a loooooong way to go before this dream becomes true :sad:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Aperion's center channels are like this:

http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/NEW-Verus-Grand-Center-Channel-Speaker,269,29,806.aspx

If it works for them it has to be a great idea


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

GranteedEV said:


> Aperion's center channels are like this:
> 
> http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/NEW-Verus-Grand-Center-Channel-Speaker,269,29,806.aspx
> 
> If it works for them it has to be a great idea


Thank you... they look nice :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

This is my dream....









I can probably lift the TV... but the speaker is 40", Don't you think is to high to place TV????


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

salvasol said:


> We'll see... the idea is to use a TV and a retractable screen


That makes more sense then and the centre idea should be fine.


salvasol said:


> (Don't want to use projector to watch OTA) :innocent:


OTA? Oprah This Afternoon?



salvasol said:


> I think, I still have a loooooong way to go before this dream becomes true :sad:


Stick with it; my project has been slowly advancing for a couple of years and most of the final parts should be here soon, so I need to start soldering and making more sawdust. It will still be a few months yet.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

A9X said:


> That makes more sense then and the centre idea should be fine. OTA? Oprah This Afternoon?...


No, Dr Phil :innocent: :bigsmile:


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

Your 'dream' set up is a poor idea. By having vertically mirrored tweeters/mids as a result of stacking identical mains, the vertical axial characteristics will be very poor. You can compensate for this, however, if you are willing to place a board with acoustical damping applied on both sides, between the two speakers, and have that board extend past the front of the speaker by roughly 8". This will prevent much(not all) of the interference/cancellation that would otherwise occur vertically. But, other than a cosmetic effect you want to achieve, there is no practical functional benefit, only negative effects to performance.

But your idea to mod a main speaker to be a center to match the L an R is a good one. The three front speakers should always be as identical in response as possible.

Chris


----------

